# cycleing



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

I just set up a new tank for my new rhom I wanted to know if when I did water changes if I could use water from my other tank to help the cycle would it work and im also using a bottle called cycle to speed up the cycle thanks.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

FROM WHAT IV BEEN TOLD YOU REALLY NEED TO HAVE A FULLY CYCLED TANK BEFORE YOU INTRODUCE ANY FISH. TO CYCLE THE TANK USE FILTER ELEMENTS FROM AN ALREADY CYCLED TANK AND SOME OF THE GRAVEL. CAN YOU GET YOUR HANDS ON BIO SPIRA? I KNOW ITS HARD AS HELL TO GET IT OVER IN THE UK.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

the tank i'm using was alredy being used for guppies a pleco and some african dwarf clawed frogs so the filter should be good and the gravel too. I just wanna know if when I do water changes if I could use water from a established tank to help the cycle.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

It will only help a little. Most of the bacteria is in the filter and gravel, not the water. If you can use the filter from the other tank that would speed it up a ton. Also move some gravel, that would also help.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Yes its good to do.

Also take some gravel from older tank and a plant if u have.
It would be good to also use the old filter on the new tank.

PS: i dont know bout speed. It prob takes 30days to cycle a tank. Bio-spira is know to do it within 72 hours.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> the tank i'm using was alredy being used for guppies a pleco and some african dwarf clawed frogs so the filter should be good and the gravel too. I just wanna know if when I do water changes if I could use water from a established tank to help the cycle.


 If I am understanding correctly, you have a new tank and an established tank and you want to know if the new tank will cycle more quickly if you add water from the established tank. Right?

I think it will shorten the time needed to cycle the tank, but not too dramtically. The reason for this is most of the nitrifying bacteria are actually attached to surfaces inside the aquarium. There are relatively few free floating in the water.

After you add your goldfish or guppies to the new aquarium, adding gravel or filter media from the established aquarium will probably do a better job shortening your cycling time. If you do this you won't need to bother to add water from the established tank.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> skater_4_lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > the tank i'm using was alredy being used for guppies a pleco and some african dwarf clawed frogs so the filter should be good and the gravel too. I just wanna know if when I do water changes if I could use water from a established tank to help the cycle.
> ...


 yea thats what I was trying to say thanks.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Cycle the product will not speed it up any faster.. sorry..Bio Spira will though


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Cycle the product will not speed it up any faster.. sorry..Bio Spira will though


 Have you used it personally because I used it for my first reds and nothing went wrong.


----------

